# Tragic End (update)



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Well folks looks like I will be out of frogging for a while. This past sunday My place burned down and I lost everything including my frog collection. Happy frogging to you all.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Bob,

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. Once you get back on your feet, please let us know how we can help you out.

~Joe


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

Bob,
I'm extremely sorry to hear about your loss. Once you get a place situated I wouldn't mind donating some plants and frogs to get you back into frogging. If you are interested drop me a line, once again sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Joe and Cody. Ironicly I was just out house hunting the day before( on saturday). My collection was growing and I wanted to buy a house where I could set up a seperate frog room. I kept my frogs in the living room where the fire got started. I just hope they went fast, the poor little guys. I also had a reef tank that exploded from the heat as it was right next to the point of the primary fire. Going back in after the fire was out was very sureal. Heat warps and melts things and alot of stuff I could not even recognize. Of all I lost tho its my frogs and pictures of my folks who passed recently that I will miss most.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Bob I'm very sorry for your loss. I too, lost almost all of my stuff about four years ago in a fire. I feel for you. What the fire doesn't claim the smoke damage and water damage certainly does. 
Again, Sorry. 
Good luck with the rebuilding.

Eric


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

So sry to here about it Bob. That is always my biggest fear. I wish you the best of luck finding a new home and getting back into frogging. I have access to some really nice moss if you would like some in the future for your new tanks, I would be happy to send you some free of charge. Hope everything works out ok for you man. 

~John


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*Hey Bob...


I am extremely sad to hear about your loss, and im sure that i speak for all of us that when you get yourself sittuated let us know. Even though i dont have many frogs i would love to help you, even with some dirt or something. Just let us know when you are ready and im sure that we can help you. 

Damian G *


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I greatly apreciate everyones generous responce. it will probably be a while before I can start up again .. and I of course will want to insure that I can give any future frogs a proper home. In the mean time I will need to establish one for myself. I was in an apartment with no insurance so it will take a while.... please those who live in an apartment make sure you have insurance... its one of those things most apartment dwellers don't think about til its too late.


Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow man that is sad... for you your frogs and fish. There was a similar situation here in Canada where a member of Canadart lost his collection too. Anyway If we can help you from up here in Canada we will once you get stablish again. I could donate about 4 frogs to you. just let us now. I hope there is some kind of government relieve for that kind of situation. Anyways bob good luck to you and I hope things get better soon.



Xavier


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry to hear!

see you sometime soon on *Dendroboard.com* and *Reefs.org* too :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Dear Bob,

My heart goes out to you. There is little imaginable that can be more devastating than to lose everything, but thankfully you yourself were not injured. Life sure has a way of kicking you in the teeth sometimes! I too live in fear of a fire wiping out the things that I hold most dear... I have heard so many stories of that happening to friends of mine and aquaintances that any time I am away from the house I just can't keep the nagging thought out of my mind and all is not good until I am home and have checked to see that all is as I left it.

If I had frogs or tanks or plants to offer you I would do so in a minute, unfortunately I am very new to this hobby and do not have the resources available. I would however be willing to make a cash donation if you would PM me with your address so I know where to send it to you. 

Insurance is a good thing but somethings are irreplaceable, such as your photographs. Being a very sentimental person I know how much these things can mean to us. The thought of losing my frogs or dogs is more than I can comprehend.

I wish you the very best at rebuilding your life and if there is ANYTHING and I mean ANYTHING that I can help you with PLEASE let me know!

You have friends here that you have never met, as we all do, because we are bound by a common passion!

Best wishes to you,


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

> please those who live in an apartment make sure you have insurance...


15k of coverage runs me 120 a year. Its one of those things you are happy to have when you need.

I hope all goes well bob. Glad to hear YOU are ok.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

wow bob, i couldnt even imagine what you must be feeling. i often wonder what i would do if a fire took everything i have. as everyone else has said, let us know when you get situated and we will help you out. im very sorry bob. i hope you come back strong man. take care

-josh


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

First I'm very sorry about what happened and wish you luck in finding a new house and starting over. I'm hoping this isn't inappropriate to ask but do you know what started the fire?


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Bob...I know I don't know you, but I wanted to say that my heart goes out to you...I can't imagine losing things as precious as those. I wish you the best of luck getting back on your feet, and when the time is right and you are ready to get back going, if I have anything at that time, I would be more than happy to give you a few frogs to help get back into frogging. 

Take care
Kristen


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

The fire marshal says it was "probably" coused by a charging transformer that failed, over heated and burst into flames. However he stoped short of giving a defenate on that, which would preclude me from being able to seek compensation from the company that made the charger. I do not want to state the company or device here since I am not sure at this point what my options are. He did return the device to me along with what was left of the charger.


Bob


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

*Tragic End*

bob, 

Sorry for your losses, it is a shame when things like that happens. I guess what helps is seeing people you dont even really know standing behind you and trying to be supportive. I hope things smooth out fine for you.


jason talbott


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

:shock: 

Wow Bob, I feel really bad for you. Is anything going to happen to you because it was deemed your "fault"? You said it was an apartment, did other people's apartments burn too? What a terrible thing to happen to such a good and helpful board member, and person. I too, do not have much, but I do have some stuff around that I could donate to you when the time is right. Get yourself situated first, that is the most important step. Be well, and God bless you.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

AS you can tell Bob, pretty much everyone here is willing to help you someway to get back into frogging, and I am sure if you list anything you need to help get back on your feet outside of frogging everyone will be glad to help if they can. I am included, although being 16 it limits what i can do, I will do what i can to help, wether it be getting back into frogging or getting kitchen supplies. Maybe someone on the board just got a new toaster as a gift even though their old one was perfectly fine, that kind of stuff(if the kitchen ie was damaged) would make a small, but at least a difference.

Hope you get up and going fast!
Ryan


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

What a great and wonderful thing to have so many supportive and helpful caring people on this forum. I am very proud to be a member of such a fine group of people. It makes me so happy to see everyone offering support to Bob. God knows he needs all he can get right now. 

Keep on truck'n Bob. We are here to help.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Bob, Im so sorry to hear about your loss. Is there anything that your in need of now that maybe we can help you with? Also i hope its not rude to ask but are you married? any kids? Im asking because i know i have a bunch of clothes that my kids have grown out of and toys that my kids never play with that i would love to send if your in need. Please if you need something ask.
Jason


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Well after a couple of dozen phone calls I finaly had a meeting with the lawyer, engeneers, and insurance adjuster of the company who made the product that burned my place down. I was asked for a list of my belongings by the adjuster and the engenneers took photographs of the product remains and of the apartment. Now I am just waiting to hear from them but my guess is that they will settle. It was extremely eary and emotional looking at all that stuff again and at the remains of the Vivs. Today the demolition crew is scheduled to start gutting the place.


Bob


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Hang in there bob. I hope all goes well with all that leagal stuff. Let us know how it ends up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I think things will go well. I hope they give you your apartment back or better. + new frogs and fish to replace your other guys  


Xavier


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Bob, where you located?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bob,

I can not express enough how sorry I am for your loss. 

Also I too will help with some frog donations when you are ready, just shoot me a PM or a e-mail and we can work out the details.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Bob,

I do not know if your interested in Powder Blue Tincs but I am getting two groups of four from seperate venders, I will be keeping 2 pairs if possible then will be looking to hand the others off. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for your generous offers everyone. Once I get a place to live and can get some Vivs up and running I'll contact you all.


Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

bob,take comfort in knowing that God is with you at all times,i am very sorry for your losses,but you must be thankful for what you still have,let me know if there is anything i can do for you.i will include you in my prayers, brian


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I could not stay out of frogging too long. I started up 2 exo-terra's over the weekend and have them planted. I am awaiting my frogs ( Vents & BB auratus) due on wednesday (thanks Dave and Erin, you guys are the best). 
I will post pics in another tread when I get a back in my apartment and get a computer that I can hook my camera up to. I have been posting strictly from work.

Bob


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

While this is worse than simply a frog collection, Devin Edmonds lost all 25 plus frogs about two years ago. 

I hope you find a nice place, perhaps better than the original house.  :wink:


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you serious. How did Devin loose them. He sure got a collection going quick after that. Breeding and all. I picked up 4 Golden Mantellas and 3 powder blue tincs from him not to long ago.

Bob if you need moss, just let me know. Its a really nice kind of pine tree looking moss.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Nugular
If it is not the tropical variety, I think we get something simular growing in this area. I have never had much luck with it tho. stays ok looking for a month or 2 and then just slowly dies off. 

I do appreciate the offer, but I have no idea how to keep it alive. I tried different light levels, various watering methods from non to an ultrasonic humidifier.

Bob


----------



## Jeffey_Kasparek (Jan 21, 2005)

Bob,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss  . The important thing to remember is that the frogs and vivs can be replaced, your health can't. Hang in their. I have access to an extensive list of resources so if you need anything (whether it be frog related or not) let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Jeff


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I think this moss will do good bob. It is growing on a waterfall and is constintly wet. Purfect for a viv. As for how long it lasts, I dont know. I have only had it going for a month or so with good results. Just has to stay wet. But if you dont think it will work, no big deal. Good luck with your new frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> I'm sorry to hear about your loss . The important thing to remember is that the frogs and vivs can be replaced, your health can't. Hang in their. I have access to an extensive list of resources so if you need anything (whether it be frog related or not) let me know and I'll see what I can do.


If I lost all my frogs, my mental health would definitely take a plunge before i even considered my house. I'm not saying frogs are more of a necessity for life, but what would it be like for Patrick or Sean if their collection was destroyed? What if Kirk Hammett of Metallica lost his fingers? There's not as much to live for...

Also, my frogs are somewhat my companions. Even my father and mother call them members of the family. You can't always find another frog exactly like the original, regardless of the form. Each animal is special in its own right. This has always been my biggest complaint with petstores that see many aquarium/ reptile animals as "dispensible" unlike dogs or cats, even if they aren't as intelligent or sociable, but I find it pretty disrespectful to life in general.

I am not criticizing you Whimzikal, nor am I saying in this circumstance that the house was less important. And, true, Bob is still alive, and losing, perhaps his frogs, could perhaps not be as bad as say, Devin Edmonds' collection (but I COULD BE WRONG, depending how it made Bob feel. I am not Bob, so I can only speak from this subjective view) This was just how I would feel if that happened to me, but even if I was in the same situation, it is hard to predict. 

Once again though bob, I just hope everything works out. 

And, back to you Nuggular, Devin edmonds I believe had an outbreak of either parasites or perhaps even chytrid, but I'd have to ask him again about it. I suggested parasites to him one day, as i believe I read in Jerry G. Walls' book that they are very susceptible to them, but that was even before I actually bought my own dart frogs. He was pretty sure it was worms, but I haven't asked him about it in a very long time.


----------

